# Trek Madone - updated for 2015



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just finished going through and updating my 2013 Trek Madone for the 2015 cycling season. 

Bike Details
2013 Trek Madone 5 series Frame and fork with my own custom blue Graphics.
Enve Custom Built wheels with Chris King R45 hubs w/ceramic bearings.
Dura Ace 9070 Di2 shifters, Di2 Derailleurs.
Dura Ace 9000 Cranks with Stages Power Meter
Dura Ace 9010 direct mount front brake,
Bontrager Emonda Direct mount Rear brake (Dura Ace will not clear my power meter. Much improved from the Bontrager addition that came on the bike). 
Fizik Aliante Carbon Bradded Saddle. 
Bontrager XXX like Stem,
ZIPP SL 70 Carbon Aero Bars
Garmin Edge 1000 with K-edge XL mount
Speedplay X2 pedals

Let me know your thoughts of my build.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

nice, enjoy.


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice! Do you normally ride with that geometry? The cockpit looks very "short".


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

black20 said:


> Nice! Do you normally ride with that geometry? The cockpit looks very "short".


Yes. It is a 50 frame and has been professional fit by my LBS. Also I am 5' 5". So I am a short guy.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

why buy aero bars and then wrap them beyond their intended point? 
doesn't that defeat the whole purpose?

I'm guessing you're younger? With the stickers and such all over.
your custom or whatever Trek stickers aren't the right size, they look odd.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Very impressive. Looks really cool too.

With the components you chose I'm kind of surprised you went with Stages rather than SRM.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> why buy aero bars and then wrap them beyond their intended point?
> doesn't that defeat the whole purpose?
> 
> I'm guessing you're younger? With the stickers and such all over.
> your custom or whatever Trek stickers aren't the right size, they look odd.



You're guessing wrong. I am 41. But thanks for your feedback. 

No... The bars work great. Extremely comfortable riding for long rides at any position. Not too concerned about the Aero impacts of the bar tape.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

ibericb said:


> Very impressive. Looks really cool too.
> 
> With the components you chose I'm kind of surprised you went with Stages rather than SRM.


Stages is the lightest Power meter on the market. Also very consistent. That is one of the reasons Team Sky is running it. This is my second one. I also had the 7900 with Stages perviously.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

frisbie17 said:


> Stages is the lightest Power meter on the market. Also very consistent. That is one of the reasons Team Sky is running it. This is my second one. I also had the 7900 with Stages perviously.


How much weight does the SRM versions add over the Stages?

I doubt weight is the deciding factor for anyone in the Pro Peleton, since their primary concern these days is staying above the UCI minimum. As far as teams, SRM is the choice of Astana, Tinkoff, Trek, ... As best can judge, SRM has the stronger following, if sponsored teams are any indication (which I doubt).


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

ibericb said:


> How much weight does the SRM versions add over the Stages?
> 
> I doubt weight is the deciding factor for anyone in the Pro Peleton, since their primary concern these days is staying above the UCI minimum. As far as teams, SRM is the choice of Astana, Tinkoff, Trek, ... As best can judge, SRM has the stronger following, if sponsored teams are any indication (which I doubt).


This has been discussed in other threads. No need to discuss here. Ride what makes you happy and works for you. I prefer stages but there are many options out there for power. Happy cycling.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

frisbie17 said:


> Let me know your thoughts of my build..


I did - I am surprised that with the level of components you chose otherwise, that you opted for Stages over SRM. That's it. No other reply required. Your bike, your choice, but you asked for thoughts. You got mine. Enjoy.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

No worries. I do not have anything negative to say about SRM. I have had stages for a few years and it works great. I do not see a reason to spend more money on a slightly heavier more expensive product.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Stages only adds 20 grams to a bike compared to 120+ grams for the SRM according to claimed weights.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ditched the blue. Ready to go.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

nice! I have the same bike but not built up as much as yours. i have 105's on it. I like it a lot better without the blue too


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

do the stickers just peel off?
i don't think my Trek does that.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Gday all, Frisbie i have been looking at the emonda rear brake for my madone, is the brake the front or rear option fitted to the rear below the chain stays. The reason i ask is i would like to keep the cable path away from the chainset. Have you had to "file" your rear brake pads to assist with clearence? if its not too much hassle are you able to post a couple of pics of your rear brake area? cheers and i like the options you have used


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

r1lee said:


> do the stickers just peel off?
> i don't think my Trek does that.


I think he just put them over the original Trek stickers to add a bit more color, his choice. I have a P1 with custom colors just for that reason, have something different.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

inthesticks said:


> I think he just put them over the original Trek stickers to add a bit more color, his choice. I have a P1 with custom colors just for that reason, have something different.


Yes. I have my own vinyl cutter. The black is part of the bike. I just put the blue stickers over them to try and add some color and make it look different then the others.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

I put the breaks on 1/2 inch spacers to move the brakes down form the frame to fit. I will post pictures this evening. Sorry I missed your post last week. They work great. Just took a little work to get them to fi.


----------



## CyclingEnthusiast (Apr 9, 2015)

Frisbie 17, Great insight into your setup. It looks great. I have a 58cm '14 Trek Madone 5.9 (Ultegra Di2 6800 groupset) and want to use a Stages PM. I'm really interested in your rear brake modification. Seeing the Bontrager Speed Stop Brake (i.e. Emonda Direct mount ) while traveling for Christmas, then reading your post I just ordered it from my LBS. Could you please share pictures of this area on your bike and any tips to provide my LBS mechanic to help get everything properly installed to use a Stages PM? Many thanks!


----------



## dew4rd (Dec 17, 2012)

I also have a 2014 Trek Madone 5.9 with Di2 and a Stages PM. I am currently running an EE Cycleworks brake on the rear since I got the Stages as I was not happy with the stock Bontrager brake.

I have had continuing problems with the feel as the cable is badly resting against the Di2 battery causing cable alignment issues.

I am thinking about either going back to the stock Bontrager rear brake or trying the following two options:

1) TRP T750 or
2) Bontrager Emonda rear brake

frisbie17: Can you please give us some pics and further insight in to the Emonda rear brake?

Cheers


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I hear the Emonda rear brake is better?

I would sell that bike though if I were you. Seriously. I consider that brake to be a design flaw or mistake or whatever and wouldn't want to deal with it. There's plenty of better or as good bikes out there. 

Sell it now, right now, while it still has some sort of resale value left. That's going to disappear pretty soon.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

it's just a brake... I don't think it's much different then the stock one.. I'm not crazy about the feel compared to the DA front which is so smooth and awesome. I have a DA rear but with the stages powermeter I cannot use it. Bummer to hear about you not liking the EE, because I have one of those too, but never got around to installing it. I would not think the Tektro would be a step above the EE...in theory. Yes brakes down there kinda suck as Mmsbike stated. My BMC TT bike has brakes down there and they blow too... but it's a TT bike, so not really concerned.


----------



## dew4rd (Dec 17, 2012)

spdntrxi said:


> View attachment 306575
> 
> 
> it's just a brake... I don't think it's much different then the stock one.. I'm not crazy about the feel compared to the DA front which is so smooth and awesome. I have a DA rear but with the stages powermeter I cannot use it. Bummer to hear about you not liking the EE, because I have one of those too, but never got around to installing it. I would not think the Tektro would be a step above the EE...in theory. Yes brakes down there kinda suck as Mmsbike stated. My BMC TT bike has brakes down there and they blow too... but it's a TT bike, so not really concerned.


Okay thanks for the pic and reply.

I think the Di2 battery could be a problem with that one as well 









Maybe this one could work? TriRig.com - Store


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

your EE has a cleaner brake cable run for sure... The tektro has that weird bending piece. As for Di2.. I'm internal battery


----------



## dew4rd (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmmmm, you using the Dura Ace internal battery? How much of a hassle was that to do?

I'm thinking of giving this one a shot: TriRig.com - Store


----------

